
‘Sprint’ Author Jake Knapp Built You a New To-Do List - yarapavan
https://www.ideo.com/blog/sprint-author-jake-knapp-built-you-a-new-to-do-list
======
yarapavan
Jake Knapp To Do 2

1\. Make a two column list.

2\. Front Burner - Your top priority list.

3\. Counter Space - Reserved for expanding your front burner project.

4\. Back Burner - Your second most important project.

5\. Kitchen Sink - Everything else goes here.

